# Why do Humans love Cats and Dogs so much?



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2018)

I am certainly one of them, but sometimes I just wonder why- how these bonds began and what, if anything do they mean?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2018)

Because they give us unconditional love 
Because they live in the present moment 
Because they are always happy to see us 
Because they don’t talk back back in a language  we normally understand 
Because they are loyal and protective over us 
Because they make us laugh 
Because we can be ourselves with them without being judged 
Because they are cute & cuddly 
Because they are easy to look after 
Because they have a mentality of a 3 or 4 year old child and that will never change 


Just Because ....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2018)

Awww, makes sense to me, Keesha! I an grateful for those attributes, but I really do love the things!

Plus, when you roll over them in your sleep and they squeak, they always forgive you when you say you're sorry.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2018)

It goes along with a long ways back when wolves decided being friends with humans was beneficial to their well being.

A better chance of survival. And they became domesticated.

They do depend on humans for food now.


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2018)

Because life is all about LOVE and thats what they do best.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Whether it's a Siberian Husky, Malamute, Samoyed, German Shepard or any of the other big-dog breeds or even one of the "lap" dogs, they're ALL loveable. I've been around adult Dobie's, Rottweilers and Pit Bulls that acted just like pups.

While going to college, had a part-time job as a Vet Assistant for three Vets. Got to be around all kinds of breeds. Of course, that was many, many years ago, before Vet Assistants had to be certified. ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Absolutely love watching a cattle dog or sheep dog work. Pretty amazing. Also, watching a bird hunting dog at work. When ducks, quail or pheasant are present, that dog goes into a stance with it's tail straight out. Then, watch them retrieve the bird to the hunter. Like I said, pretty amazing.

Have also been around a very nice Wolfdog. All the characteristics of a wolf, but domesticated as a dog. Many movies actually use either wolfdogs or Huskies to play a wolf part.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely love watching a cattle dog or sheep dog work. Pretty amazing. /QUOTE]


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea, that was hilarious. Border Collies are the smartest of the smart.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2018)

Humans are social animals.  They like to have something to be part of their life.  The sole life is a lonely one.

All I have is a goldfish but it's something alive with me when I wake up at 2.00 a.m. and he recognizes feeding time.

Having a pet is fun.

My son just got a dog to keep him company because he works at home and everyone else is out working or at school

He claims it's the best thing he's ever done.  The loneliness is gone.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2018)

I see  all those traits  in our little  doggie  ("Dino").  He's  not  only cute  but also  SMART !   He  knows  many words

and  obeys them.......IF  he happens to be in the mood.......OR  if a cookie  is involved.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I see  all those traits  in our little  doggie  ("Dino").  He's  not  only cute  but also  SMART !   He  knows  many words
> 
> and  obeys them.......IF  he happens to be in the mood.......OR  if a cookie  is involved.



Awww, can you show us a pic?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

Because they're soft and furry with sweet faces and are guileless.  They don't know how to lie, and even if they did, you can't help but forgive them. And they depend solely on people and that makes it even more evil for how some people can mistreat them.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Awww, can you show us a pic?



I'm  working  on  it  RR.  As soon  as I can.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I'm  working  on  it  RR.  As soon  as I can.



Thanks Falcon, take your time.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2018)

....because they are so beautiful, so huggable, so loving, so loyal, so forgiving, so much fun, so trusting......man's best friend for good reason...superior beings.:heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

Because they are sweet creatures who are wonderful to be with....and what Camper said too. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, I'd also like to see pic of Dino.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Because they're soft and furry with sweet faces and are guileless.  They don't know how to lie, and even if they did, you can't help but forgive them. And they depend solely on people and that makes it even more evil for how some people can mistreat them.



There is one dog in our apartment that really likes me. Sometimes he will not recognize me and barks. If I scold him for it he puts his head down between his paws like he is ashamed. It's fun to watch.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2018)

We love them because they don't understand a word we say and vica versa. Unlike people!:love_heart:


----------

